# Cloud Computing



## mcert (16 Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute
Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Cloud Speicher, zurzeit habe ich nur ein Notebook mit einer kleinen Festplatte. Doch mit meinem schnellem LTE Anschluss, überlege ich mir die Anschaffung von einer Cloud. 
Wenn man das so nennen kann^^. Ich habe einen günstigen Tarif gefunden. Doch gibt es da soweit keine extra Software die Upload und Download managed, sowie bei DropBox oder so. 
Aber bei was genau muss ich denn achten, wenn ich einen Cloud Anbieter auswähle? Die Server müssen aufjedenfall stabilen Up- Download bieten und was noch?

Beitrag editiert wegen wiederholter unerwünschter Werbung


----------



## Blockmove (16 Dezember 2012)

Schau doch erstmal bei deinem Mobilfunk-Anbieter.
Bei vielen Verträgen gibt es Speicher als (günstige) Option zum dazubuchen

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Boxy (16 Dezember 2012)

Oder man stellt sich seine Cloud selbst zuhause mittels einer NAS (z.B. QNap usw.) bereit!
Da hat man dann auch gleich immer Zugriff aufs nötigste


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Dezember 2012)

mcert schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Cloud Speicher, zurzeit habe ich nur ein Notebook mit einer kleinen Festplatte. Doch mit meinem schnellem LTE Anschluss, überlege ich mir die Anschaffung von einer Cloud.
> Wenn man das so nennen kann^^. Ich habe hier bei http://revido.de/ einen günstigen Tarif gefunden. Doch gibt es da soweit keine extra Software die Upload und Download managed, sowie bei DropBox oder so.
> Aber bei was genau muss ich denn achten, wenn ich einen Cloud Anbieter auswähle? Die Server müssen aufjedenfall stabilen Up- Download bieten und was noch?



Ich habe grade mal REVIDO bei goggle  eingegeben.  naja..... schau einfach selber mal. Und schneller Anschluss hin oder her. Aber was machst Du wenn du mal grad kein LTE hast ? Oder in einer Fabrikhalle mal gar kein Netz. oder oder oder ??? In diesem Forum gab es mal einen Tread zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Deltal (17 Dezember 2012)

Die Frage ist halt was du damit machen willst. Ich würde niemals wichtige Daten nur in der Cloud lassen, sondern auch immer ein lokales Backup durchführen. Die andere Sache ist, wer alles so Zugang zu deinen Daten bekommt (da soll es zwar Leute geben denen das angeblich egal ist wer da alles mitlesen kann.. ich bin da eher vorsichtig)

Was spricht denn gegen Dropbox? Dort gibts es ja auch Tarife wo man ohne Ende Speicherplatz bekommt?

Und wie viel Upload Bandbreite hast du denn mit LTE? 

Festplatten in Laptops kann man idR. aufrüsten, Festplatten bis 2TB sind erhältlich. USB3 Sticks bis 128GB auch erhältlich..

Cloud ist toll für kleine Daten, die man "mal eben" teilen muss. Aber wenn ich erstmal wochenlang Daten uploaden muss.. nee


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Dezember 2012)

mcert schrieb:


> Beitrag editiert wegen wiederholter unerwünschter Werbung


und User gesperrt? Wenn ich seine bisherigen Beiträge in diesem Forum so lese, erscheint mir das im Moment als unverhältnismäßig.


----------



## Verpolt (17 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> und User gesperrt? Wenn ich seine bisherigen Beiträge in diesem Forum so lese, erscheint mir das im Moment als unverhältnismäßig.



*ACK*

Hatte er denn schon ne Verwarnung kassiert?


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Dezember 2012)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hatte er denn schon ne Verwarnung kassiert?


einer seiner 15 Beiträge wurde gelöscht - warum auch immer...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Dezember 2012)

Er hat mehre Verwarnungen von mehreren Moderatoren bekommen,
wir haben uns dann Entschlossen ihn zu sperren, weil seine Beiträge immer mit Werbung
unterschiedliche Richtungen vollgespickt waren.

Auch dieses Thema ist nichts anderes als ein Spam, er redet irgenwie um ein Thema rum
und Plaziert dann einen Link, woanders ging es um Bürobedarf.


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> wir haben uns dann Entschlossen ihn zu sperren, weil seine Beiträge immer mit Werbung
> unterschiedliche Richtungen vollgespickt waren.


für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, vor allem weil in unterschiedlicher Richtung, aber eben auch nicht ständig und immer.

kann es sein, dass hier ein paar Moderatoren mit ihrer Aufgabe überfordert sind?

auch das hier:



			
				rostiger Nagel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Perfektionist,
> 
> Sie haben im Forum SPS-Forum - Automatisierung, Elektrotechnik & Computer eine Verwarnung erhalten
> 
> ...



ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Ich hatte es zunächst als ein Versehen abgetan, aber so langsam habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Moderation hier überempfindlich reagiert. Vermutlich auch noch darauf, dass ich hier meine Verwarnung reinstelle.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> für mich nicht nachvollziehbar ...
> 
> kann es sein, dass hier ein paar Moderatoren mit ihrer Aufgabe überfordert sind?
> ...



Das ist doch piepegal, ob Du die Entscheidungen der 
Moderatoren nachvollziehen kannst oder nicht, das
ist alleine Dein Problem.

Meine Meinung:

Die Moderatoren verwenden ihre Freizeit, damit hier ein 
geregeltes und konstruktives Miteinander stattfinden 
kann - und zwar erfolgreich. 


Und Du sorgst (mit) dafür, dass sie auch etwas zu tun 
haben - leider auch erfolgreich. :evil:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Dezember 2012)

Larry hat in den Beitrag #1 doch schon reingeschrieben,
wo das Problem ist.

Ab Beitrag #6 hat das nichts mehr mit "Wissen zu tun, 
das sich vermehrt" und lustig ist es auch nicht, also 
gehört das in den Mülleimer.


----------



## bike (17 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> und User gesperrt? Wenn ich seine bisherigen Beiträge in diesem Forum so lese, erscheint mir das im Moment als unverhältnismäßig.



Nach meiner Meinung solltest du langsam nachdenken, ob es Sinn macht, dass du immer und jede Meinung die nicht deine ist, als falsch darstellst.
Denk einmal in Ruhe nach.


bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Er hat mehre Verwarnungen von mehreren Moderatoren bekommen,
> wir haben uns dann Entschlossen ihn zu sperren, weil seine Beiträge immer mit Werbung
> unterschiedliche Richtungen vollgespickt waren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Helmut,

ich sehe das auch wie Gerhard - es gibt keinen Grund, diese oder irgendeine andere Entscheidung von dir, mir oder irgendeinem anderen Moderator zu rechtfertigen. Schon gar nicht wenn sowieso nicht alle Fakten offen liegen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (17 Dezember 2012)

Ich kenne einige Foren und bin schon seit Fidonetzeiten im Netz.
Persönlich finde ich, dass die Moderatoren hier eine ausgezeichnete Arbeit machen!

@Perfekter:
So manchesmal passen deine Äuserungen nicht so ganz zu deiner Signatur.
Du versucht - meiner Meinung nach - nur allzu gerne das Speil nach deinen Regeln zu gestalten und das schliesst dann viele Gewinner aus

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (17 Dezember 2012)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> ich sehe das auch wie Gerhard - es gibt keinen Grund, diese oder irgendeine andere Entscheidung von dir, mir oder irgendeinem anderen Moderator zu rechtfertigen. Schon gar nicht wenn sowieso nicht alle Fakten offen liegen.
> 
> ...



Man muss nicht jede Endscheidung rechtfertigen.
Es macht es leichter für die anderen zu verstehen, doch das muss nicht sein.
Wenn Moderatoren sich aber öffentlich darstellen, dann müssen diese auch mit Kritik umgehen.
Ich würde die Füsse still halten und das machen was ich für richtig erachte.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Dezember 2012)

ich denke gaaanz laaangsaaaam naaaach...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diskussion

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streitkultur



> Streitkultur schließt ferner die Überzeugung ein, dass der Streit grundsätzlich Positives bzw. Bedeutendes hervorbringen kann, da er alte Normen und Fakten in Frage stellt und nach der Möglichkeit von Alternativen Ausschau hält, unabhängig davon wie nützlich oder angemessen das Bewährte auch ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Dezember 2012)

So als "Moderator" habe ich mich nicht gerechtfertig, sondern erklärt was zur Sperrung des "Spammers" geführt hat.
Er ist als solches nicht gleich zu erkennen, ist aber aber einer.
Ansonsten kennen wir den Perfekten ja, er stellt ersmal alles in Frage bis auf TIA 

Das ist ja auch in Ordnung mal hinterher zu fragen, steht ja auch jeden zu.
Nachdem jetzt alles geklärt ist sollte es gut sein.

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Hier tauchen Täglich etliche Beiträge auf die nicht Freigeschaltet aber Spamm sind. Auch dieses Forum ist ein
beliebtes Medium um Werbung zu plazieren.


----------



## bike (17 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich denke gaaanz laaangsaaaam naaaach...



Also ich bin begeistert.
Kannst du mir erklären mit wem oder was du nachdenkst?
Ein Hohlraum kann nicht denken.


Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Dezember 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Kannst du mir erklären mit wem oder was du nachdenkst?
> Ein Hohlraum kann nicht denken.



Kannst DU mir erklären, was das jetzt wieder soll ?

Es ist eine Sache, sich mit dem Einen oder Anderen solidarisch zu erklären.
Es ist auch kein Problem, wenn hier bestimmte Herren so ab und an ihr Kasperle-Theater abziehen.

Aber dies geht mir ein bißchen weit ... 
Beim nächsten Mal ziehe ich die Karte ...


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Dezember 2012)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Aber dies geht mir ein bißchen weit ...
> Beim nächsten Mal ziehe ich die Karte ...


lass gut sein, er disqualifziert sich damit ja selbst...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streitkultur



Du solltest vielleicht nicht nur langsam nachdenken und 
schnell schreiben, sondern zwischendurch auch mal etwas 
lesen, z. B. die Links, die Du selbst verbreitest.

Im zweiten Absatz steht "den eigenen Standpunkt vertreten 
zu können, ohne dem Anderen abzusprechen, dass auch 
er einen abweichenden Standpunkt besitzt ... "

Bei Dir aber sind die mit abweichenden Standpunkten schlicht 
ihren Aufgaben nicht gewachsen


----------



## bike (17 Dezember 2012)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Kannst DU mir erklären, was das jetzt wieder soll ?
> 
> Es ist eine Sache, sich mit dem Einen oder Anderen solidarisch zu erklären.
> Es ist auch kein Problem, wenn hier bestimmte Herren so ab und an ihr Kasperle-Theater abziehen.
> ...



Klar kann ich das.
Ich habe meine Meinung zu den Äuserungen von dem Herrn geäussert.

Und Kasperle ist eigentlich nicht meine Zielgruppe.

Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Dezember 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Bei Dir aber sind die mit abweichenden Standpunkten schlicht
> ihren Aufgaben nicht gewachsen


na, ein bisschen provozieren muss ich bisweilen - um die, die von meiner Meinung abweichen, mich erklären lassen, warum sie ihre Meinung so vertreten, wie sie eben ihre Meinung vertreten. Sonst hab ich ja keine Chance, meine, eventuell unzutreffende, Meinung zu revidieren.



bike schrieb:


> Klar kann ich das.
> Ich habe meine Meinung zu den Äuserungen von dem Herrn geäussert.
> 
> Und Kasperle ist eigentlich nicht meine Zielgruppe.
> ...


wer hier gerade rumkaspert überlasse ich dem Urteil dieses Forums. Dazu benötige ich nichtmal die Moderation. Dass Du mir gerade den Rang abläufst für den Publikumsliebling des Jahres ist schon Strafe genug für mich. Aber waldy würde ich diesen Titel gerne gönnen, dann ist der Zwist zwischen uns gegenstandslos.


----------

